# Dental toothbrushes...amazing!!!



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just thought I'd mention to all you guys who havnt yet tries the dental chews that look like tooth brushes! 
A have a really fussy chew but she loves them! They are low in fat and high in fibre!
The difference in her breathe after eating one is amazing!
I thoroughly recommend xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I have not seen these. What brand are they please?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

They are made by paragon, they do 4 different sizes, the smallest being 5cm, I get the 11cm ones for my ch and they are 50p each from pets at home. They are brilliant! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

They are neat looking, I googled them, but one store did say, "Not suitable for dogs under the age of 9 months." It didn't say why.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

But the small 5 cm are for puppy's so I don't know, I think it's the design that scrapes the plaque off as they but it, my chi can get thru one in 2 days! There's 4 flavers, I know ones paprika apparently but my chi likes them all x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

My junior loves them ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I actually think they smell quite tasty too! Lol x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

*Love that smile.*

I get these from Zooplus, smallest size, called greenies. Much cheaper than pets at home. Mine get one every morning. They do get their teeth brushed every evening as well. No more doggie breath.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ill check zoo plus now x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbles61 said:


> Ill check zoo plus now x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you spend £19 or over you get free delivery and 5% off your first order. Despatch and delivery is fast and you can track your order. I buy all my pet stuff from them, apart from grooming products.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I normally get my stuff from medic animal.com. They are the same super fast delivery! But they don't do these toothbrushes x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zooplus is excellent. Always fast and I love their range of natural chews and treats. Thought I should mention though that there was a thread on here about Greenies with articles from vets saying they have a large number of operations to remove blockages from them. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/80282-greenies.html if you do a search on this forum there seems to be quite a few threads about the dangers of Greenies. Thought I best mention it so you could read them and then make your own mind up


----------

